# Cartridge filters for Delta dust collector 50-840



## MattH (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all -

I have a Delta 50-840 single-stage dust collector.

The normal filter bag….well….sucks. Especially when working with a thickness sander, it doesn't do much for fine dust, so the entire shop gets coated in the extra-fine stuff that is the worst stuff to breathe.

I'd like to find a cartridge filter designed for it but haven't had any luck. Has anyone managed to add a filter to one of these?

Thanks
mh


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah - having a bag filter sucks, but having a canister filter on your DC sucks better!

Check this out:

http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/7085

You can always fabricate some sort of adapter to get the Wynn environmental canister filter on your DC.


----------



## mmtool (Aug 19, 2008)

I looked everywhere I could for any information or a breakdown for you, but nothing. Sorry, it is just too old for my records. However, I do remember what this looks like so you can give this a try. 
Take the brushes out and you will see 2 screws down by the collet holder and remove those 2 screws and it should pull apart and you will be able to see the commentator bearing. The fan bearing will require you to take the collet holder off, (it is right handed threads). You will have to hold the metal part of the armature with pliers or something to unthread the collet holder. 
Good luck


----------

